# 38 years old and panicing



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, not sure what i'm posting but feel i need to get it off my chest.


Our first round of ivf was successful and have a ds who turned 2yrs old yesterday.  But we desperately would like another, we had ivf in march but had a bfn.


Should i really be worrying about my age, as during my pregnancy the hospital were worried as for the downs test it came back 1 in 75 is that very high risk and kept getting the lectures about why we left it too late, just wished they read the notes and saw we had been trying for so long.


We are thinking about going again in November but not getting much luck in these questions when asking the hospital.


Anyone have any thoughts,


thanks, Sue x


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hey Sue 

sorry to hear about your BFN 

the best thing to do is to talk to your clinic about this but you do hear of ladies on this site that are in their 40's and having perfectly normal babies 

i really do hope that it works out for you 

xxxx 

Jo 

Pm me if you need to chat xxxxx


----------

